# Poll: Should Pistol Patch Have Limited Acess After Dark



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/07)

Well Pistol....we are about to vote on your night time activities....


----------



## bindi (25/11/07)

Leave him be <_< he is my much needed comedy relief sometimes. :lol:


----------



## domonsura (25/11/07)

Funny as a joke (the first couple of times), but in all seriousness.........I've heard people other than Pat spout more complete rubbish in 10 words or less on here, all the while not really trying to make anywhere near the contribution with their other posts, that Pat has taken the time to try to make here. He's also fairly self moderating ....which is more than I can say for some of us. ( Hands up all here who've had a post moderated because they've said something stupid? :super: )

I reckon a friendly poke in the ribs every now and again is all that is ever required, and it's not necessary to be any more heavy handed than that at all - because when it comes down to it - If you don't like a particular person's posts, don't read them....or if you REALLY want to be that way over it, screen the user's posts out using the sites functions. Don't bust yourself up over it, there will be hundreds of other threads/posts you won't read and you won't lose any sleep over it I'm sure. Unless you then realise that you may be missing out on something.....

I don't mind reading through them when I have the time because I for one have spotted a couple of gems in the points he's raised, and I like the lateral thinking. I don't always like all of it - but I don't always like all of everything ANYONE says. You have to sift. That's life. As for them being long-winded. Well. Some have lots to say. Read faster  



"If I know the way home, and am walking it drunkenly - is it any less the right way because I am staggering from side to side?" - Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## Linz (25/11/07)

domonsura said:


> .I've heard people other than Pat spout more complete rubbish in 10 words or less on here *Like my mentioning of curtailing his night time efforts*
> 
> which is more than I can say for some of us. ( Hands up all here who've had a post moderated because they've said something stupid? :super: ) *Like my mentioning of curtailing his night time efforts*
> 
> I reckon a friendly poke in the ribs every now and again is all that is ever required, *My initial intention*




Done!...OUT!!


----------



## Zizzle (25/11/07)

(if you don't know what it means then google it silly)


----------



## sqyre (25/11/07)

The fact of the matter is... 
If Pat didnt post his Super Duper Long ponderings and Questions on beer, Brewing and Life.. AHB would probably be a pretty dull place... 

Having a few wierd and wonderful characters popping up now and then in posts to make us think, laugh, cry, get the sh*ts with, etc. is what makes and keeps AHB interesting..

And if his Topics and Posts wern't funny, interesting or didn't contain a little contraversy we wouldn't care, and we'd say who the hell is Pistol Patch??? and we wouldn't be reading or writing about it in this post.. :blink: 

If the guy wants to write a novel.. he can write a novel.. Its up to you whether you read it and/or reply to it..
*No-one should be condemned for participating..
*I have posted heaps of stuff that is probably a lot more contarversial and or totaly pointless compared a Pat who actually contributes by asking the hard questions and suppling all the info... (whether you want it or not)

*If you want to PICK ON SOMEONE*.. :angry: 
*PICK ON Incider..  
*
Sqyre...


----------



## MHB (25/11/07)

I sincerely hope that this thread was launched in jest.
If it wasnt; I for one can't think of a faster way to destroy any credibility that this forum has than to start cutting into the free (well extremely lightly moderated) expression of its members.

I may not like or agree with every post, I am know there are people here who dont like or agree with everything I say.
So PP first for being circumlocutions 
Me second for using big words
Darren next time he mentions infections
Ross for remorseless advertising in threads
Once you start where do you stop?

AHB isnt a democracy, but it is a community, I have learned a lot here and more importantly been made to think about solutions to problems from a different perspective - that is what I like most about AHB.
We all bring different life experience to bear when finding solutions to problems. Try to encourage rather than limit diversity.

MHB


_In Germany, they came first for the Communists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't Communist. Then they came for the Jews, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew. Then they came for the trade unionists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist. Then they came for the Catholics, and I didn't speak up because I was Protestant. Then they came for me, and by that time there was no one left to speak up.

Strider 1957_


----------



## matti (25/11/07)

Take it all in or choose another thread.
Luv the posts. Unfortunately ther are more urgent business else where si i won't be able to read and respond to it all.

It is not rude to not answer all post, hint, hint,


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/11/07)

What a silly proposition. My first question would be 'how would such a thing be policed?'. It would be completely unworkable for us - even as a group - to maintain a system whereby each night, at a specified time, PP was denied access to his beer fridge...    

It's good to be passionate about the stuff you do. It's reasonable to use a place like this as an outlet. It is not unheard of for good people to make fools of themselves in Internet forums.

We should remember that we are here because of what we have in common: a love of craft beer and a morbid fascination with Mr Patch's posting habit, more so than our differences...

As long as it is all conducted in good humour and nobody gets hurt, I reckon bring it on.


----------



## bconnery (25/11/07)

PP has said himself, and in fact has attempted to impose just this limitation...
It never works though and PP is back making AHB a more entertaining place. 

By his own admission he often spends the morning cleaning up his posts from the night before...

This thread illustrates something about the internet we all should know, it doesn't matter how may smiley's you put on, someone will take you seriously


----------



## warra48 (25/11/07)

I love PP's posts.
I will never try BIAB, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have the right to post what he likes, and to push his own barrow.
At least all his posts are brewing related.
When last I turned up at a polling booth, we still lived in a democracy. Let's keep this forum the same. There are too many dictators around the world already, without introducing dictatorship / censorship / limitation of free speech into this forum.
:mellow:


----------



## Stuster (25/11/07)

bconnery said:


> PP is back making AHB a more entertaining place.



Absolutely. How about banning him in the day time so he can't clean up his posts from the night before. :lol: 



bconnery said:


> it doesn't matter how may smiley's you put on, someone will take you seriously



I strongly object to this statement and am totally outraged. B)


----------



## domonsura (25/11/07)

Linz said:


> Done!...OUT!!




?


----------



## blackbock (25/11/07)

Unlike John Howard, I don't believe Pat should be voted out.


----------



## Ross (25/11/07)

MHB said:


> Ross for remorseless advertising in threads




Meow.....  

Cheers Ross


----------



## MHB (25/11/07)

I know, I know, its the Ross method for growing your business.


----------



## Linz (25/11/07)

domonsura said:


> ?




Check the bold writing....in the quote domonsura

as in 'thats it, over and out'


----------



## amita (25/11/07)

fellow brewers,

I just feel sad that the level has dropped to pick on somebody, isnt that called bullying at primary school!!!

I have had so much support from everybody on this thread and being colourful makes people induvidual and give you an opportunity to bounce of your own ideas!!

If you dont like a post pls unsubscribe and let everybody freely express themselves.

I support freedom of speech and everybody to follow their passion.

cheers amita


----------



## Maxt (25/11/07)

If PP agrees not to post at night, would it be a core or non-core promise?


----------



## domonsura (25/11/07)

PAT YOU'RE A STAR!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 

tHE iNfAmOUS PiStOl PATCH ....(cue bond bad guy music ....)


----------



## Barramundi (25/11/07)

yeah so Pat(pistol patch) makes long posts, as others have said if ya dont like dont read , but DONT ridicule the guy for being passionate about the one thing this site is about , brewing and sharing with others, i dont read most of his posts either but he has as much right as anyone to have his say ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/07)

Jeezus...I am of to hide in the scrub for the next 15yrs.... h34r: 
h34r: 
Glad no-one actuually voted... B) 


Sorry if I caused offence to you Pat...I do actually respect your passion for the great hobby that we all participate in, and you do have some worthy things to say.....

And yes I do actually mean sorry.....


----------



## Zizzle (25/11/07)

I say we start a new poll about what to do with Ducatiboy Stu for starting all this trouble.

Who's with me?

Time to find my lynching rope & torch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/07)

Yep..count me in......


----------



## Kai (25/11/07)

I'll provide the condemned man's last beer!


----------



## bonj (25/11/07)

Let's go to the old mill anyway.... get some cider!


----------



## devo (25/11/07)

hahaha Pats a legend and I've enjoyed many of his threads. I'm sure he'd see the humor of all this, I know I did. :lol:


----------



## joecast (25/11/07)

devo said:


> hahaha Pats a legend and I've enjoyed many of his threads. I'm sure he'd see the humor of all this, I know I did. :lol:



same here. would be a shame if he or anyone takes this seriously. is it april 1 already???


----------



## sqyre (25/11/07)

This is probably a good time to bring up the QLD CASE SWAP 2007..
All welcome to attend for some Fine Beers, Pig on the Spit, a variety of tasty nibblies and the Lynching of Ducatiboy Stu..
(please bring your own Firesticks and Pitchforks as we may not have enough to cater for everyone..)
A cake of soap in a long sock is a handy alternative...

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/07)

Hope I get a written invite to this here lynching :unsure:

Sqyre....you may need to book the Gabba. Somehow I dont think your shed will be big enough


----------



## Tony (25/11/07)

Qld case swap:

:lol:  


Is that a burning Ducati ?

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (25/11/07)

MHB said:


> Ross for remorseless advertising in threads
> 
> Try to encourage rather than limit diversity.



Mixed messages, wonder why? FFS build a bridge.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/07)

With refferemce to THIS Topic 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...19064&st=30

"Now what was I doing.......oh thats right enabling the 11pm curfew on Pistol Patch's account. B) " _Dane_

Even the moderators have a sense of humour...


----------



## deadly (25/11/07)

So this is the thread for pointless posting?


----------



## PistolPatch (25/11/07)

I voted Yes!

I reckon Dane's proposed 11pm curfew is about two hours too late though.

As if I would take offence from you Stu. Just sorry I won't be having a beer at the QLD swap with you. You've given me an excellent laugh before bed :super: 

I must say my proportion of decent posts seems to be on a rapid downhill run :blink: probably 'cos I'm too scared to post sober these days - lol

Thanks for the nice comments too. Very much appreciated.

Have a good night guys,
Pat


----------



## bonj (26/11/07)

Tony said:


> Is that a burning Ducati ?



It wouldn't be the first one I've seen


----------



## Ross (26/11/07)

Hi Pat,

Glad to see you took the poll in the good humour that duc intended :super: 

Like you, it gave most people a chuckle :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (26/11/07)

Funny how like so often in this world the one person who isn't offended is the person the "insult" was aimed at...    :lol:


----------



## Steve (26/11/07)

I voted no. I loved the BIAB Bling thread - it was hilarious.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dibby33 (26/11/07)

I am new here and don't know what threads you are talking about but gibber on McDuff.

Looking forward to chatting with you MrPistolPatch - you sound interesting 
...away for a search!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/07)

Bonj said:


> It wouldn't be the first one I've seen



True...h34r: 

Got to luv mid 70-80's Italian electrics...


----------



## domonsura (26/11/07)

eh LUIGI......wherea de wirea go fora dis one? I tinka I justa putta here.......she'lla be right mate! :lol:


----------



## bonj (26/11/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Got to luv mid 70-80's Italian electrics...


 :icon_offtopic: 

Unfortunately it wasn't due to faulty electrics, but faulty driver's right hand. h34r:


----------



## SJW (26/11/07)

PP goes OK. I like your work anyway. As it has been sudgested, it's all in good fun.
Me on the other hand would be guilty of too many one word responses and not going into enough detail. 
I'm glad we are not all the same. :wacko: 
Thanks for the Irish Red recipe Ducatiboy, I picked up the c,red, c,aroma and EKG from Mark today. Should glow in the dark I reckon.

Steve


----------



## Doogiechap (26/11/07)

SJW said:


> PP goes OK. I like your work anyway. As it has been sudgested, it's all in good fun.
> Me on the other hand would be guilty of too many one word responses and not going into enough detail.
> I'm glad we are not all the same. :wacko:
> Thanks for the Irish Red recipe Ducatiboy, I picked up the c,red, c,aroma and EKG from Mark today. Should glow in the dark I reckon.
> ...



I think SJW has nailed it !
The Irish red recipe looks great, oops err....

It takes all sorts to make up our little community. Pat's a great mate of mine and I love having a chuckle at his midnight ramblings but accept that there are some who can't manage their way through them  . As has been stated earlier, you can choose to ignore/hide a members posts in your preferences so there is an easy way to refine what you wish to view.I'm glad that this thread stayed fairly civil and those that struggle to ingest his night time posts with a grain of salt refrained from laying in the slippers.  

With all that said his contribution to the community is huge. Apart from his drive to help newer brewers he spends way too much time and money in trying to develop easier methods for us to brew. Whether it's BIABing or messing with Burton Union fermentation out of Kegs. Not everyone agrees with some of these concepts, but does it get us thinking and thashing out concepts and refining what we do with both methods and equipment ? On that basis alone, Pat's presence on AHB will always be appreciated by me !

Cheers
Doug


----------



## SJW (26/11/07)

> On that basis alone, Pat's presence on AHB will always be appreciated by me !



And Ductiboys!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/07)

SJW said:


> And Ductiboys!




Maybe it's just me, but I reckon this is all a plot by Pat to boost his ego. Quite obviously he has put this up to ensure everyone loves him.

Clever Pat !!!!!

If we try it in a girly magazine, you reckon we can pull women with this scam !!!


----------



## Simon W (26/11/07)

Haha classic.
Glad Pat has seen this thread for what it is, a bit of fun 
Got a good laugh at the confusing poll:
"_Does Pistol need Limited acces after dark_"
"_Does he need after dark access_"
Nice one Duc!
I voted no, but I dunno what to :lol:

Now _this_ guy needs limited access!  Top 20


----------



## PistolPatch (27/11/07)

Doogie,

Just sending you this PM to confirm that the thousand dollars has been deposited in your account. I trust that you will keep our agreement and not mention to anyone that I wrote post #45 in Ducati's thread, that I asked you to post it under your name and that money exchanged hands. This is to remain confidential.

Looking forward to our next beer mate and many thanks to you as always.

:super: 
Pat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/07)

Of course the Net is the most secure and confidential place that one could disclose sensitive information...


----------



## PistolPatch (4/3/08)

I wrote in a thread recently...



> I reckon my Best Before Date has well passed. I'm writing either too longer rambling posts, really bad ones or a frightening combination of both rolleyes.gif



On the rare occasion now that I don't bugger up a post all by myself, there are a couple of people that are very ready and willing to do it for me 

So what I'm going to do is ask Doc to restrict my posting here to, "must be moderated." This means any post that appears here from now on will have been checked over by a mod.

The only posts I intend to do from now on will be the occasional, "I'm in Sydney. Anyone Want a Beer," or, 'm Having a Brew Day," type of post. This should save everyone a lot of trouble - lol!

I've made a lot of good mates through AHB and many of them will be life-long ones. Looking forward to many more beers or phone beers with you guys and I'm also looking forward to continuing to meet many more brewers who are truly excellent people. There are a lot of you troops out there.

Now what is it they say on Big Brother?

It's time to go.....
Pat!


----------



## maltedhopalong (4/3/08)

I must admit, as you can see I'm not "regular" on these boards, but i remember one quote from AHB and one quote only. Some guy said "Now, this post is likely to be pistolpatch long, so bear with me..."

Long posts are not so bad are they? Heck knows half the time I find myself speed reading even 100 word posts (only to miss the main point anyway).


----------



## chovain (4/3/08)

PistolPatch said:


> It's time to go.....
> Pat!


I know I've thrown the odd poke in the ribs at you from time to time, but like this thread was originally intended (I assume), they've been meant in jest. Likewise, I voted "Yes" on this thread, but it never occurred to me that we may have to go without your posts.

There's something wrong with a community when someone feels they can't be a part of it any more. Sure, things got a bit heated a couple of weeks back, but changes were made to _everyone's_ rules, because that's the way it should be. It's up to the community to change to accommodate valuable members that might stray across the line from time to time. 

I suppose what I'm trying to say, is that I hope this will only be a temporary thing, I hope we'll see you back here soon, and I hope you'll be welcomed back with open arms.


----------



## domonsura (4/3/08)

Pat...I for one would rather have your posts up front and un-moderated........PISTOL PAT UNCUT!!!

As I've said in the past, you're one of the characters on this board......not having you (or most of the other characters for that matter) being able to freely express their opinion is a loss. 

Don't put yourself in a box mate.


----------



## imellor (5/3/08)

Pat please continue to post.

You posts on BIAB are what started me into the all grain. Have never tried your method but you made all grain sound easy. I have since learnt it is not as hard as I originally thought, it is just an eye to detail and schedules.

Do not modify though because by the time I see them I have no idea what people complain about and I feel I am missing out on something entertaining. :super: 

Australia is a free country so have a beer and post a post. :chug: 

Cheers, :icon_vomit: 
Ian


----------



## staggalee (5/3/08)

What a f#####` melodrama.
He`s obviously bunging it on and playing for the sympathy vote.
Just a big sook so who cares what he does?  

stagga.


----------



## therook (5/3/08)

PistolPatch said:


> I wrote in a thread recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pat, thats crap, you should just post what you want to post and not have it moderated. If people dont like your posts then they can just ignore you
I for one like reading your posts and a lot of them has been very helpful to many newbies, just ask the Brew in the Baggers
I like the way you say what you want to say and not hide behind a skirt like some others on here do.
Debate is healthy and you certainly have helped in that area. Dont stop posting or i'll fly back over there and give you a severe flogging :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/3/08)

therook said:


> I like the way you say what you want to say and not hide behind a skirt like some others on here do.



... which reminds me I must pick up my dry cleaning today...


----------



## therook (5/3/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> ... which reminds me I must pick up my dry cleaning today...




You still spilling your drinks :icon_drunk: 

Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/3/08)

staggalee said:


> What a f#####` melodrama.
> He`s obviously bunging it on and playing for the sympathy vote.
> Just a big sook so who cares what he does?
> 
> stagga.



well.. pretty obviously three pages worth of posters care what he does... perhaps that's because while Pat gives us the shits sometimes, he also contributes ideas, innovation and inordinate care for the new brewer to this forum. Even if he does choose to use war and peace length posts to do it  like him or hate him, sook or not, he's a contributor and one of the major characters that make AHB what it is.

I wonder how many people would notice or care if I stopped posting, or you for that matter..... perhaps that might be measured by our level of contribution to this community. Can you measure up to Pat's?

So who cares? I do and so do quite a lot of other people, including you, or you wouldn't have felt the need to post would you?


----------



## Zwickel (6/3/08)

> ...like him or hate him, sook or not, he's a contributor and one of the major characters that make AHB what it is.


I subscribe....
I met Pat in personal and all I can say is, thanks Pat for the great evening we spent in Fremantle, it was a great event for us and we never will forget how engaged Pat has managed the nice evening.

Pat, never give up posting here, this forum lives from characters like you. I enjoy reading your posts and Im pretty sure, there are more people out in the Internet they like doing so, even if they dont appear.

Hope to see you again when Im next time in Australia.

See ya mate, Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## lokpikn (6/3/08)

Can we have a new poll put up to try to get pat to see that his post are worth reading and full of use full information. They might get a bit long but they are well done with a huge amount of thought in them. Well done Pat and keep it up.

LOKPIKN


----------

